# Trailer Tire Jack



## dirty dave (Aug 7, 2017)

Has any one had any experience with these type of jacks? After fighting with a bottle jack during a blowout, i was wondering if these were quick and effective for lifting a sigle axle trailer?






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn (Aug 8, 2017)

Yes I have had one for years. They work great if you are on the roadway or concrete. But suck in dirt. It will just sink.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## -CN- (Aug 8, 2017)

This is common in the motorcycling community - I know several people who carry these for their trailers and have used them with success.


----------



## Ringo Steele (Oct 8, 2017)

Just carry a small piece of 3/4" plywood in case you need to use it in soft soil. They work great.


----------

